# A Question and a Suggestion



## gizmo_gal (May 14, 2008)

The iTouch DS has been out a while now, I know that they posted the "first impressions" of it, but I was just wondering when the full review will be?

P.S. As a suggestion, I think the Mods should recruit a small group of dedicated and knowledgable users to help them bring the site and content like reviews, FAQs, etc...up to date because a lot of things have changed for some carts and some times thats a good thing or a bad.


----------



## TheWingless (May 14, 2008)

I don't really know when they come out, but talking/complaining to them about it isn't really gonna get it to come (faster). I have seen a few other reviews come out faster so I am wondering what's going on.

For the P.S. part, I thought that's what the news staff was for? Unless they can't edit it. There are always more options like make your own review in here?


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 14, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> I don't really know when they come out, but talking/complaining to them about it isn't really gonna get it to come (faster). I have seen a few other reviews come out faster so I am wondering what's going on.
> 
> For the P.S. part, I thought that's what the news staff was for? Unless they can't edit it. There are always more options like make your own review in here?



I'm not complaining about it, I dont even really want an iTouch DS (unless its free or something), but I've just been wondering when the reviews for a Flashcard usually come out? Meaning is this review taking longer than usual or does it always take a while for them to complete the review?

P.S. I think the news staff only brings us news. (No offense, I'm very grateful to all the news staff :bows When I say get a small team to work temporarily I mean just that. Make a single, simple list of all the things that need to be done, ask on the front page, "who wants to help do updates for the next 2 weeks or so?" sift through the replies for the most likely candidates and then PM or email a couple of items from the list to each member, those people can look through the forums and online and type up the updates and latest info, PM it back to the Mods and then the mods will just need to copy and paste into the Official FAQ's, Guides, Reviews, etc...

These are all very useful sources and I like to reference people to them in the forums, but when I checked them just a little while ago I noticed that several of them could really use some updating.


----------



## Costello (May 14, 2008)

thank you guys for your concerns.

The iTouchDS review is in the making by Opium; but this man is a professional journalist (check out his blog) so he's trying his best and working his ass off - and of course he's a very busy man too.

We know we really need updates on the old reviews. We're working on them...
But we don't have a lot of people who are willing to dedicate to that specific task. It's a lot of work.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 14, 2008)

Wow, Costello, you're amazing.

I'm not meaning to step on anyones toes or offend. I'll be on summer break soon and happy to help write up material for review, faq, guide updates etc...should a VolunteerTemp be needed.


Thanks to all you mods, staff, news team etc who make this site great


----------

